# Hello,other coders I have a question



## jensim (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi, this is jensim I was wondering what books where used for Medassurant?Heard their a really great company,just need more information.Thank-you for all your help.jensim


----------



## Lekishak (Feb 16, 2010)

*Medassurant*

The company have their own manuals for training. We use the regular ICD-9 coding manuals for the specific date of service. If we're working on a 2008 chart, we use the 08 book, 09 we use that manual. No CPT codes involved.


----------



## gwenzetta (Jan 5, 2015)

*Pregnancy*

Good morning, I am a new coder and my question is when coding, How will I know when the codes should apply to mom's record verses the newborn. I was told that after the puerperium it's always for mom's record. Is that correct.


Help,
New coder


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 5, 2015)

gwenzetta said:


> Good morning, I am a new coder and my question is when coding, How will I know when the codes should apply to mom's record verses the newborn. I was told that after the puerperium it's always for mom's record. Is that correct.
> 
> 
> Help,
> New coder



After the baby is born the mother and the baby are now two different individuals and will have different charts and separate notes.  You use the codes specific to the mom for those notes and the ones specific to the baby on its notes.  If the baby has yet to be born then you are coding only the mother.


----------

